# housebreaking help



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

Meepo came to us trained very well on puppy pads. However, we want him to go outside and he just can't figure it out. He's almost 14 weeks old and seems to have quite good bladder control, as he doesn't need to be taken out in the middle of the night and never soils his crate.

We watch him like a hawk when he's running around the house, and as soon as he squats down I rush him out to the same place outside. But he doesn't go to the bathroom. He just gets excited to be outside and runs around and sniffs at things. I've stayed out there with him for an hour+, knowing he needs to go to the bathroom. Eventually he'll tug on his leash back towards the door, whining to go INSIDE so he can use the puppy pad or the carpet. Bringing the puppy pads outside hasn't seemed to help.

I've rushed him outside five times in one morning, staying with him for a good half hour some of the times.

What can I do to convince him to go outside?

Semi-related: he hates to be crated at any time during the day. He howls and barks and cries and drives my husband to the edge of his sanity. I stopped crating him during the day for a few days and he made messes in the house. He sleeps in his crate fairly successfully through the night.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You have to use the crate for this one. No other way around it. Give your husband some earplugs or start this on a weekend so your husband can go out and get you breakfast, get some coffee, whatever so he's out of the house.

You know that Meepo will NEED to go as soon as the gets up in the morning, right? So what you do is take him out (CARRY him outside, don't let him walk) and tell him to go potty. Sit out there for 5-10 minutes, do NOT interact with him during this time. If he doesn't go, CARRY him back inside and put him back in the crate for 10 minutes. Carry him back outside after 10 minutes, wait 5-10 minutes and repeat. Do this until he goes, and trust me he WILL go even if it takes 3-4 times of going back and forth. When he goes be prepared. Bring an EXTRA SPECIAL treat and have a BIG party for him! Really go over the top. You can do this every time you know he needs to go. But you do need to use a crate because if you put him in the expen or a bigger space, he'll just go there. In the crate you know he won't go because it's small and is his den. He'll cry a lot at first but it should diminish with time.

Good luck!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I second Lina's advice. She described the procedure very well. No inside freedom unless potty has happened outside first. This is especially important first thing in the morning. 
As far as the crate--do not let puppy out unless he is quiet. He'll learn quickly that making lots of noise will win him freedom. Reward short periods of quiet at first, and then wait longer. 
We're working on crate training a foster havanese right now. He's fine at night, but during the day he barks in the crate--he's only in there when we are leaving and he barks when we leave and when we come home. We wait for him to quiet down and then let him out fairly quickly once he is quiet. He can be loud though! All the more reason to teach him that making a bunch of noise doesn't work to get what he wants.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I had a very odd start with the puppy we bought. I knew her breeder walked her on leash to go potty but didn't know how that would go here. We got her off of the plane and tried to potty her.....nothing. She had been in that crate a while so I knew she had to go. We gave up and took her home sure that she'd pee in the crate on the way home...nope, no pee. Got her home and took her out back......still no pee. Then I was getting really worried about her. I remembered the leash her breeder used and went inside and got a leash and put it on her. She peed a river as soon as it went on her. I'm not fond of being outside in 40 degree weather so we had a problem. I finally put down potty pads and took her on her leash to them. Wow, instant potty pad trained! She still prefers to use potty pads instead of going out in the yard unless we're out there. Sometimes you need to work with your dog and see what they're comfortable with. I know, I know, we're alpha, etc. but there are times to bend and times to hold tight.
I train my puppies to go potty in a double xpen and it works very well. I wonder if an xpen with potty pads would help with your training instead of a crate? It might save your nerves as well.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Hahaha Jan, I can't help but laugh. I WISH it were 40 degree weather here in NY. Lately it's been so cold that when it's 40 degrees it feels warm


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

What great advice you all. I appreciate how wise and practical you all are!!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

sweetlotus said:


> Hahaha Jan, I can't help but laugh. I WISH it were 40 degree weather here in NY. Lately it's been so cold that when it's 40 degrees it feels warm


I 2nd that....40 degrees in the morning is HEAVENLY here! I hate those negative degree mornings, and taking Miley out after I've showered. I come in with frozen hair, and she even does her job quickly!!

I saw the first of the sandhill cranes this morning though...so I know Spring HAS to be right around the corner!

renee


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks SO much for the advice. We actually got him to go outside yesterday after keeping him crated for half the day. We gave him treats and praise and he seemed rather startled by it. Like "why would you give me treats for that?" He went again this morning. Hopefully that represents a breakthrough in his little brain.

I WISH the breeder had done the leash thing, that would be so convenient.

Thanks again, I'm sure I'll be back with more questions.


----------



## Jazzy88 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Same problem*

Charlie my 5 month old puppy had the same problem. He was trained to pee and poo on the puppy pads but couldn't quite get the outside thing. I tried moving the pads outside but he just ignored them. It was becoming a problem when he started associating any soft fabric ie towel, tshirt, his own bed as a potenital toilet! :jaw: Charlie also has good bladder control, so that wasn't the problem. He was just confused about where he was actually supposed to go.

My puppy preschool trainer gave me some good advice and it has worked. Clear away all the puppy pads and start over again, that is, take him outside every hour or when he looks like he needs to go. If he goes, praise him and give him some treats.

He is clicker trained, so as soon as he finishes outside, I click and give him a treat. It has now clicked with him that he needs to go outside to toilet.


----------

